# Picture hosting



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

After maybe 6 years I have finally dropped Picasa & Picasa Web Albums, Google just could not leave it alone & since the migration of Picasa Web Albums to Google Pictures, & the mess it made of Google Drive which I use for business & the limit of picture sizes, I finally deleted my account & uninstalled the Picasa software.

I have a Flickr account & Photobucket, and have been migrating this last month or so, *what photo hosting sites/software do you use?* Is there any better free/paid solutions, than Flickr or Photobucket that we can use in forums?

Any relevant comments welcome 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I used to hate photobucket as it seemed very unreliable and slow to use.

They seem to have turned that around somewhat and the interface is much improved, even the phone app isn't so bad now (but eats data). For a free to use site it's OK.

I'm not sure how they work their storage out but mine says I have 2GB (Initial) and 8GB (awarded). How I was awarded the 8GB I don't know!

The only caveat I'd add is use it with a good Ad Blocker (I use Chrome / AdBlock). It's still almost unusable with ads.

If you wanted a bit more than just image hosting, you could have a look at smugmug (https://www.smugmug.com/consumer)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I've always used PB both on my desk tops and phones and not really had an issue, I've just got used to it although sometimes maybe it isn't so quick but that doesn't bother me, what's 30 seconds here or there no big deal.

This I wan't everything now, instantly, faster, quicker, yesterday, get out of my way or I'll throw a serious hissy fit. Impatience it's the curse of the modern world.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I use photobucket and it works well for me. I've unlimited 4g so every picture or video i take gets automatically uploaded so no need to faff around.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

hughlle said:


> I use photobucket and it works well for me. I've unlimited 4g so every picture or video i take gets automatically uploaded so no need to faff around.


 I assume you can turn that function off ?? It would be no good to me I take about 20 shots to get one not very good one. I'd fill it up in a week.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I pay for my own domain and web hosting (with 1and1.co.uk), which gives me several Gb of data - and then just upload what I want. Simples, and it's not a huge cost. I can also use it for storing documents (and anything else that's on my computer) which I want to share with people and which requires a URL to be shared - such as photos on this forum.

I don't use it for backup - I have three 2Tb drives for that.

I use ClassicFTP (free software) to upload/download files.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Will Fly said:


> I pay for my own domain and web hosting (with 1and1.co.uk), which gives me several Gb of data - and then just upload what I want. Simples, and it's not a huge cost. I can also use it for storing documents (and anything else that's on my computer) which I want to share with people and which requires a URL to be shared - such as photos on this forum.
> 
> I don't use it for backup - I have three 2Tb drives for that.
> 
> I use ClassicFTP (free software) to upload/download files.


 I too have my own domain and hosting, and always have. No issues that way. I use Windows Explorer to copy and paste files from my computer to the relevant ftp directories.

Later,
William


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

" my own domain" sounds like the way to go; as I have had bad experience with "bucket etc.". how does one get his own domain? - vinn


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A bit of google will turn up any number of places selling domain names and space. I used this one for a few years without any issues and they had a decent "call centre" that was helpful on a couple of occasions

http://freeola.com


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Test picture...on my own domain/hosting!!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

There you go... martinzx.com. That's the spirit! 

Later,
William


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I have found Photobucket is good for hosting pictures I want to publish on the web though it is quite limited in storage size. I have used Flickr on our laptops to back up all of our old photos (about 33,000 of them), and have also installed it on my phone and my wife's phone + the iPad to back up all pictures taken on mobile devices. It works a treat as the free storage limit is 1tb and there's little chance of using the full storage anytime soon. We share one Flickr account across all devices so it's a bit funny when I'm at work and I browse the Flickr app and can essentially see what my wife and children have been up to because she'll be taking photos which instantly sync to my phone.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

vinn said:


> " my own domain" sounds like the way to go; as I have had bad experience with "bucket etc.". how does one get his own domain? - vinn


 The domain is the name like my webite: martinzx.com

Your domain is a name of your choice ending in .org.couk.com etc

the hosting is a another service, I use blue host. Google domain/hosting there is loads of information and offers online. Good luck

Cheers Martin


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

thanks found some info.. ill get on it.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

I've been using Pbase for over 10 yrs now. i think I pay somewhere between $15 - 21 so not a lot in GBP. Couldn't really fault it actually


----------

